# Affidavit of Support - Help!



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all.

I've been married to my wife for over two years, but the economy has meant she hasn't been able to sponsor me to move to the US.

There is no-one else who can sponsor me either. This is driving me crazy being so far from her except for a month a year holidays.

By Year's end I will have saved the Poverty level amount for one year. Can we use that to pass this hurdle? 

Would going there on a Visa Waiver and adjusting status then allow me to file for permission to work and then meet the poverty level myself? I have a law degree, so should be able to find at least an entry-level position to help us complete the paperwork.

All help appreciated!


----------

